# The skunkworks is back! - a Russell grader



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I just couldn't stand it any more. I simply HAD to build SOMETHING today...

So I built me a nice little wagon type road grader. It was built with parts out of my scrapbox in about 3 hours.


Basic frame is styrene









The wheels are cast aluminum, the blade is brass and styrene










It's loosely based on the Russell type which were made in Minneapolis




















Looks right at home behind the Case


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Allen that looks pritty good.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome! I need to make me one like that and a steam engine to pull it! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! I love the spindly look, and the green paint just finishes it off nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheeesh, you did all of that in 3 hours, what took so long?  Would have taken me 3 days!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

GOOD JOB!
I love it!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice scratch build. Quick projects are fun for a change. 

Larry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 20 Mar 2010 09:40 PM 
Sheeesh, you did all of that in 3 hours, what took so long?  Would have taken me 3 days! 
Thanks for the kind words. When the muse bites, I build.... unless everything is packed away.

If you have a clear picture in your head many things don't take near as long as you'd think. You just work on one part while the glue dries on another.

It also helps to have a large scrap box -- I actually have 3 good sized drawers, and 2 screw sorters full of bits and parts.

Besides, Kim fell again and re-injured the foot she broke last winter... so I found something to do that allowed me to keep her company. 

Just for giggles, here's a couple prototype pix, first is a Russell Super Mogul (MUCH larger than the one I built) and the second is a small Square Deal - I started building the Square Deal, but decided I liked the blade lift mechanism on the Russell better....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Allen,
Very nice work. 

JimC
.


----------

